# Our newest addition



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Her Sisters just left, and she now has the run of the house with the other dogs. She fits right in, and goes from the living room into the puppy room to use a litter box every time. As usual, we're still working on a name.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, she is precious. What color is she?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Red. Just like it looks in the picture.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll! love her coloring


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

wow she uses a litter box? Please tell how you got her to do that!
she is so adorable!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cute as a button.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

olivia14 said:


> wow she uses a litter box? Please tell how you got her to do that!
> she is so adorable!!


We start them when they are three weeks old. They grow up not knowing anything else. Somewhere on these forums is a well documented how-to of our system, complete with pictures. Sorry, but I can't remember the thread name. It might be something like:

"our potty training system in pictures"

We've been perfecting it for probably 14 years now, and have it down to a science. They develop the habit of having to get to the litter box.

It's easily converted to going outside, but it all should be in that thread.

Potty accidents are the number one cause of dogs being given up to shelters. Our view is that one of the most important jobs of a breeder, is to give them the best chance for being successful.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Found the thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16061&highlight=potty+training+system+pictures


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Precious!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

She is so beautiful! Best of luck with her and on selecting a great name


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Do reds generally keep their color? Just curious.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes. Look at our new puppies page for pictures of her parents. Red Sables will change some, as all Sables do, to the point of showing more red, but the clear Reds stay red.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It depends, but with these puppies, it is very likely that they will remain this color. Usually, by this age, if they are going to lighten, you see it starting around their eyes and nose.

My friend's red male (the one being bred to Nike right now) was very close to this color as a small puppy. He went through a period where he became a bit straw-colored during adolescence, but when his adult coat came in, he is very red.

Here is Tony last year at the national specialty:


----------



## jadrury (Dec 6, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Red is my favorite color. Scout's mom is red. Although Scout is cream he has reddish ears and dusting of red throughout his coat.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The clear Red, and cream come from the same little "e" gene. Like most other Havanese colors, there are all sorts of modifier genes that help the little e produce red.

I expect Scout is carrying two copies of the little e.

Nike carries one copy of e, since her Mom, Blanchi, is a Cream. Tony carries two copies, so each puppy has a fair chance of being red, but we'll see.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The clear Red, and cream come from the same little "e" gene. Like most other Havanese colors, there are all sorts of modifier genes that help the little e produce red.
> 
> I expect Scout is carrying two copies of the little e.
> 
> Nike carries one copy of e, since her Mom, Blanchi, is a Cream. Tony carries two copies, so each puppy has a fair chance of being red, but we'll see.


Pam told me this could be a "rainbow" litter&#8230; almost anything.  (except chocolate&#8230; I know your dogs don't carry that gene and neither does Tony)


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Tom King said:


> Yes. Look at our new puppies page for pictures of her parents. Red Sables will change some, as all Sables do, to the point of showing more red, but the clear Reds stay red.


Wow, the adult reds are stunning. You sure have a beautiful puppy! 
She is giving me puppy fever and 2 is my absolute limit.
My girl, Ginny, is a red chocolate sable, and had nice markings as a puppy, but is a solid white dog now. I didn't know sables would fade at the time. 
I am still glad I picked her because she is the sweetest dog ever.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oooo! A Ginger! I am a diehard Dr. Who fan so I immediately thought 'Amy Pond' but if she has curly hair and a mischievous personality, go with 'River Song'... 

or not..


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Her Sisters just left, and she now has the run of the house with the other dogs. She fits right in, and goes from the living room into the puppy room to use a litter box every time. As usual, we're still working on a name.


Would you like suggestions for names? She is such a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*a name for the beautiful Ms. Puppy*

Okay then She looks to me like a Rebecca with the nickname Reeba.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Still no name yet. Looking for a four letter call name, easy to call, that ends in 'I" to go along with ( but different sounding enough) her other two half-sisters here. Something catchy, and Spanish to go with Starborn's for a show name, that doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with her call name, but something with Red would be good. Just the typical name stuff............. and why it always takes us so long to come up with a name.

She's a real character, not afraid of anything, and a naturally square stacker any time she's still long enough.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Still no name yet. Looking for a four letter call name, easy to call, that ends in 'I" to go along with ( but different sounding enough) her other two half-sisters here. Something catchy, and Spanish to go with Starborn's for a show name, that doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with her call name, but something with Red would be good. Just the typical name stuff............. and why it always takes us so long to come up with a name.


So more like Ruby than Reeba...as in Ruby Red of .... hard to find a name that catches all that rosy sweetness. Good luck


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Still no name yet. Looking for a four letter call name, easy to call, that ends in 'I" to go along with ( but different sounding enough) her other two half-sisters here. Something catchy, and Spanish to go with Starborn's for a show name, that doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with her call name, but something with Red would be good. Just the typical name stuff............. and why it always takes us so long to come up with a name.


Well, I don't know Spanish well enough to help there, but for a red puppy girl, something to rhyme with her half sisters seems obvious to me... Why not Rubi?! &#128522;


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I had originally thought I might end up with a red female- I love Archer though & so glad we ended up with him! That being said I thought Rogue would be a cool name for a red female- after the X-men character. I also thought Lindo might be nice. Means pretty or cute in both Spanish & Portuguese I believe. I also liked Tamari and Shiso, on a more Japanese theme. 
What a beautiful pup! All the best with her.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Rubi was the first call name we came up with, and she still might end up with that one, but we're still playing with names. Rubi was her Sister's litter name, and last we heard, she doesn't have a name yet either.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't think of any Spanish names. I like Rubi Tuesday  Rosie is cute too.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Cayenne?


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Made me think of Chili. How about Chili?


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

I love seeing how creative people are with show names . How about Starborn's Red Carpet Rosita (Rosi) or Lucia (Luci).


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Or Rosarita? (after me...).


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What about Roja (the red one) or Rojita (the little red one)?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

The Spanish teacher in me knows that a Spanish female name ending in "i" is not easy to find. Candi is a possibility (candy can be red) and Nati (for Christmas - red).


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

These are great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I can't think of any Spanish names. I like Rubi Tuesday  Rosie is cute too.


We have a Ruby Tuesday on the forum, though her mom, Geri, hasn't posted much lately... Anyone why was around through THAT Ruby Tuesday's adolescence wouldn't dare take name another red-head after her! ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ound: I think of an old "Cheers" episode, guest starring Jennifer Tilly as 'Candi', whenever I see a name ending with an "i": 


Candi: What's your name?
Frasier: Oh, uh... Dr. Frasier Crane.
Candi: I'm Candi.
Frasier: Ah, yes, so I see from your necklace. Candi with an "I".
Candi: Well, I used to spell it with a "Y" but nobody ever took me seriously, so then I switched it to an "I". You know, like Gandhi.
Frasier: Yes, yes. I understand that's why he did it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I didn't know there was already a Rubi Tuesday…I think red poppies are very pretty. Poppi would be a cute name


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Let me put in my two barks worth here. 

How about Starborn's Por Favor. I would call her Porfi, a Spanish nickname.

And then there is Starborn's Guadalupe en Rojo. And the common name would be Lupi or Loopi, variations of a Mexican nickname.

And then there is Starborn's Rosa Luna and you could call her Loonie. :jaw: I can't believe I ARFed that!


besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

I love the name Rory, which I think means Red King or Red Queen (I know we have another Rory on the Forum, so please chime in!)
I wanted to name Ginny "Rory" - since she is a red chocolate sable - but my husband liked Ginny better and it suits her. 
I love that name for a Red, though. So cute!


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Since she is such a character, how about Starborn's I Love Lucy, call name Luci?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the name!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're going with:

Starborn's Run for the Roses

Rosi

It always takes us a long time to come up with a name.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Perfect name for your little red girl. Truffles was almost a Rosie, but the groomer said I needed to think chocolate


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Good choice!


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

Great name!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> We're going with:
> 
> Starborn's Run for the Roses
> 
> ...


Oh, I love it! Perfect for a red Havanese on a horse farm!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love her name!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the name! I think it suits her well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Her Sisters just left, and she now has the run of the house with the other dogs. She fits right in, and goes from the living room into the puppy room to use a litter box every time. As usual, we're still working on a name.


 My first thought was Sam for a name. Do you think she will hold that beautiful color?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I guess I should have read all the posts before I wrote.  I'm so excited you have red's in your line now. If I ever have a third I want one of yours. I love the reds. And I did love this name. "Rojita"


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Great choice for a show name!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the name you've chosen.


----------



## equi11frnd (Dec 21, 2014)

What a darling.


----------

